# Lets talk lids of planted tanks.



## Koenig44 (Aug 19, 2016)

If you're going to go with a lid, a screen mesh top is best. It allows light to penetrate, and doesn't allow jumpers.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Cons: 
Impedes gaseous exchange with the atmosphere
PITA to deal with


----------



## Uncle_R (Jan 31, 2018)

Pros:
Keeps the grandkids from throwing things into the tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MCFC (Feb 12, 2017)

Cons:

Hard water stains on glass lids
Restricts access to the tank


----------



## JusticeBeaver (Oct 28, 2017)

I use half a lid. The hard water stains and hinge part were blocking too much light so I just use half which does a pretty good job of preventing evaporation while still letting enough light in.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

I have a glass canape on my 60g and DIY window glass* on a 10g in the basement.
They clean easily weekly and they also in addition to reduced evaporation, jump protection, they protect the lighting from moisture.
*I use a plastic molding that allows one glass pane to slide over the other.


----------



## Gryhund (Aug 25, 2007)

I can’t decide if I want a lid or not. I’m considering using light diffuser panel, temporarily, since I can cut and modify it easily. 

I know on the salty side, having a lid of some sort is necessary if you don’t want carpet surfers. Doesn’t seem to be as much of a problem on the fresh side, but maybe I haven’t read the right forums....

If you are going rimless, Innovative Marine makes clips that fit glass that is 6mm, 8mm, 10mm, 12mm or 15mm. Found them on my favorite bulk supply website.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

It’s way more fun going topless:grin2:


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

burr740 said:


> Cons:
> Impedes gaseous exchange with the atmosphere
> PITA to deal with


DIY screen tops would allow that.. 



Gryhund said:


> I can’t decide if I want a lid or not. I’m considering using light diffuser panel, temporarily, since I can cut and modify it easily.
> 
> I know on the salty side, having a lid of some sort is necessary if you don’t want carpet surfers. Doesn’t seem to be as much of a problem on the fresh side, but maybe I haven’t read the right forums....
> 
> If you are going rimless, Innovative Marine makes clips that fit glass that is 6mm, 8mm, 10mm, 12mm or 15mm. Found them on my favorite bulk supply website.


yeah I have seen those on BRS. well if jumpers are not much of an issue then I might not. I just wonder about evap. my reef looses about 2 gallon a day. but on a FW top off is a lot easier so that's a bonus... 



Nlewis said:


> It’s way more fun going topless:grin2:


Yes, yes it is!


----------



## tamsin (Jan 12, 2011)

Mine is rimless and the lid has little flat plastic squares on the back/front that sit on the edge to hold it in place. It's got a gap of about 4-5mm all the way around so I imagine the gas exchange is fine. It's also just enough of a gap to allow wires out. You could have notches in the glass or cut a corner off if you needed more of a gap for pipes. I don't think the glass (as long as you keep it clean) makes a significant difference to light - having too much light is a much more common issue than not enough.

I don't mind topping up but I want to be certain my fish stay in the tank.


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

I guess it all come down to my aqua scape if my DW comes out of the tank I might go with out. that is if a can find a way to hang the beamswork leds....


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing (Jun 11, 2015)

my hands are in and out of the tank way too much for me to consider going with lids lol


----------



## NBGwen (Dec 8, 2017)

I have the glass canopy the 75 gal came with. I love it. I notched out the back corners on opposite ends for the two canister filters I use. I have jumpers, and a 4 year old boy...and 2 teens :| of, and 2 cats that lovvveeeee watching the fish. Lids for me are a must - and I honestly really like them. I'm always reaching in (snagging pond snails) and never feel like it's inconvenient. But my aquarium is my zen area - even cleaning it is enjoyable for me lol


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Was not really sure how to answer this one. I have a small glass panel above the sponge filter, but that is to help keep the lights clean. Otherwise the entire top of the tank is covered in lights.
I suppose that counts as a lid?


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

AH @NBGwen cats did not even think about that one my GF will be moving in this summer and she has a cat. I bet that little one will love to try her luck at fishing with her dirty little paw... hummm 

ill have 2 lights on top of the tank as well...maybe that will keep the cat out and the fish in??


----------



## NBGwen (Dec 8, 2017)

underH20garden said:


> AH @NBGwen cats did not even think about that one my GF will be moving in this summer and she has a cat. I bet that little one will love to try her luck at fishing with her dirty little paw... hummm
> 
> ill have 2 lights on top of the tank as well...maybe that will keep the cat out and the fish in??


LOL depends on the cat honestly [emoji4] My two would get her paws in anyway they could (my budgies tease them too so that doesn't help, their hunter instincts are pretty up there). Depending on the size of the lights and how secured they are theu may keep the cat out...but, cats can be persistent. If the lights are secured, they could be knocked over and fish will be on the menu!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

SingAlongWithTsing said:


> my hands are in and out of the tank way too much for me to consider going with lids lol


Just open the glass lid!



underH20garden said:


> AH @*NBGwen* cats did not even think about that one my GF will be moving in this summer and she has a cat. I bet that little one will love to try her luck at fishing with her dirty little paw... hummm
> ill have 2 lights on top of the tank as well...maybe that will keep the cat out and the fish in??


Okay....what keeps the light(s) outta the water? (here kitty kitty! lol)


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Sometimes I wish I had a lid for my 80 gallon. I love way too much water a day and it's very annoying to have to top it off every 3 days. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

All my tanks have lids. Because: 

I've had a fish jump out once. Never again. 

My house is too dusty (I have one plant-only jar and it gets dusty film on the surface frequently). There's often cat hair floating around too. I don't want that in the tank. (Um yeah, I'm not the best housekeeper) 

Kids that visit would put their fingers in (one actually approached me next to the tank last week and said "hey what would happen if I dropped this rock I found, into the fish tank?" If there wasn't a lid, maybe he would have done it first, asked later!) 

It's a plus for me that the lid reduces some of the light (low-tech). 

And I_ see_ how much water evaporates out of my plant jar- for my tanks it would be several gallons lost per week in the summer months.

I do get into my tanks several times a day- to feed at least. It doesn't take more than a second to slide a lid panel open. My main tank I have to move the light strip and reflector panel, and even that is not too much of a pain. All things considered, personally I don't think I'd ever run a tank _without_ a lid.


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

They get dirty, reflect light, inhibit o2 exchange, make it hard to work in the tank
Prevent evaporation, prevent jumpers..

I'd only use them if I had very jumpy fish.


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

I use tulle to cover my 60 cube. I keep hatchetfish so its mandatory. One could frame tulle using window screen frame for a clean look. It blocks very little light and does not effect gas exchange.


----------



## gnikwoc (Jan 9, 2014)

tamsin said:


> Mine is rimless and the lid has little flat plastic squares on the back/front that sit on the edge to hold it in place. It's got a gap of about 4-5mm all the way around so I imagine the gas exchange is fine. It's also just enough of a gap to allow wires out. You could have notches in the glass or cut a corner off if you needed more of a gap for pipes. I don't think the glass (as long as you keep it clean) makes a significant difference to light - having too much light is a much more common issue than not enough.
> 
> I don't mind topping up but I want to be certain my fish stay in the tank.


I just picked up a dry carpet surfer...

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

I think lidless tanks look great but for the sake of jumpy fish and having to constantly top off because of evaporation I don't see myself ever going lidless again.


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing (Jun 11, 2015)

AbbeysDad said:


> Just open the glass lid!


nah, i have a canopy hood over my 135 already. i'd have to take off the lid in case i ever have to reach the back of the tank. I'm a min/maxer by heart, Ill get rid of anything that might even be a slight annoyance if it's gonna cost me some time lol.

Evaporation cuz i have a sump. 
Temp? not worried rooms insulated and Im in socal lol. 
Fish jumping? back of the canopy has mesh.


----------



## yorknh (Feb 6, 2018)

burr740 said:


> Cons:
> Impedes gaseous exchange with the atmosphere


On a tank where you are injecting CO2, don't you want to limit gas exchange?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

yorknh said:


> On a tank where you are injecting CO2, don't you want to limit gas exchange?


Absolutely not because the more O2 the better. It helps everything from the livestock to the plants to the bio filter.

Surface agitation is your friend, just raise the co2 to compensate for any loss


----------



## yorknh (Feb 6, 2018)

burr740 said:


> Absolutely not because the more O2 the better. It helps everything from the livestock to the plants to the bio filter.
> Surface agitation is your friend, just raise the co2 to compensate for any loss


Ok so with that in mind...I have a sump system that has glass lids. From what I've read (not that I've read it all), there seems to be the notion that there is a fair amount of CO2 loss with sump systems, unless you can mostly seal them up, in which case they effectively become a giant canister filter. So there seems to be competing opinions about whether to seal the system or not. Given the choice between lids on the tank or lids on the sump, I'd choose lids on the tank, but I was under the impression I should try for lids on both. :confused1:


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

yorknh said:


> Ok so with that in mind...I have a sump system that has glass lids. From what I've read (not that I've read it all), there seems to be the notion that there is a fair amount of CO2 loss with sump systems, unless you can mostly seal them up, in which case they effectively become a giant canister filter. So there seems to be competing opinions about whether to seal the system or not. Given the choice between lids on the tank or lids on the sump, I'd choose lids on the tank, but I was under the impression I should try for lids on both. :confused1:


Personally I'd seal the sump best you can and leave the top open with good flow and surface agitation


----------



## super_smirky (Dec 24, 2007)

i go sans lid. I have known "jumper" fish but don't have issues with any of them. 

Only time I get a jumper is typically any new fish I add to the aquarium. I lots a madagascar rainbow last week that I had just purchased. Otherwise, I like the look of seeing the water movement on top and not having to clean the glass lids constantly. 

With my weekly water maintenance, i never worry about evaporation throughout the week.


----------



## yorknh (Feb 6, 2018)

burr740 said:


> Personally I'd seal the sump best you can and leave the top open with good flow and surface agitation


Out of curiosity why? Granted the sump will only have about 2/3 the surface area, beyond that are there other compelling reasons?

For you other lidless guys, is your lighting more than 6" above the tank? I would think stuff collecting on a glass lid would be easier to manage than stuff gathering on the face of the fixture.


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

as I thought some do some dont. some love em some hate em...haha 

is there a list of know jumpers?


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

OP - if you decide to go with a glass cover on your rimless tank, look for "Aquarium Fish Tank Glass Cover Clip Support " on Amazon.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

yorknh said:


> Out of curiosity why? Granted the sump will only have about 2/3 the surface area, beyond that are there other compelling reasons?
> 
> For you other lidless guys, is your lighting more than 6" above the tank? I would think stuff collecting on a glass lid would be easier to manage than stuff gathering on the face of the fixture.


Because sumps in general can off gas a ton of co2, depending on how its set up obviously. Might be good to leave it open if you're gonna glass the top of the tank. Either way you definitely want a good opportunity for gaseous exchange somewhere. 


I have lights sitting anywhere from 3" - 12" off the surface. I dont find it to be a problem.


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

Covering a rimless is a tragedy! 

Cover your sump. Reduces evaporation and quiets noise. Why not?


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

I like evaporation. I used to live in Florida, so I like humidity, well more like NEED humidity or my skin dries up and cracks on my knuckles and start to bleed. Topping off tanks is no worse than refilling my humidifiers.

Only time I want to use a lid is if I've got jumpy fish or a light that needs protection.


----------



## yorknh (Feb 6, 2018)

burr740 said:


> Because sumps in general can off gas a ton of co2, depending on how its set up obviously. Might be good to leave it open if you're gonna glass the top of the tank. Either way you definitely want a good opportunity for gaseous exchange somewhere.
> 
> 
> I have lights sitting anywhere from 3" - 12" off the surface. I dont find it to be a problem.


Not trying to be a bother, just trying to understand fully. I would guess that if the reactor, or whatever means it is that you are trying dissolve CO2 is doing an incomplete job, i.e. bubbles being discharged into the sump, then having it sealed would at least somewhat contain the gas in the sump vs it just escaping into the air. On the other hand, if the reactor is nearly 100% effective in dissolving the gas, then losses would me much less, true?



vanish said:


> Covering a rimless is a tragedy!
> 
> Cover your sump. Reduces evaporation and quiets noise. Why not?


Mine isn't rimless, and the top of the tank is at 65", so not easy to peer into from the top. But yeah, a lid would kind of ruin the aesthetics of a rimless.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

yorknh said:


> Not trying to be a bother, just trying to understand fully. I would guess that if the reactor, or whatever means it is that you are trying dissolve CO2 is doing an incomplete job, i.e. bubbles being discharged into the sump, then having it sealed would at least somewhat contain the gas in the sump vs it just escaping into the air. On the other hand, if the reactor is nearly 100% effective in dissolving the gas, then losses would me much less, true?


Any undissolved co2 bubbles that hit the surface and pop are lost.

The thing about sumps is they tend to be very turbulent and splashy, again depending on how its set up. There's going to be a lot more off gassing in the typical sump than on a tank surface with good rolling agitation.

When we say surface agitation it means rolling the surface but not actually breaking it...if that makes any sense. You want a good roll on the surface but not a splash


----------



## yorknh (Feb 6, 2018)

burr740 said:


> Any undissolved co2 bubbles that hit the surface and pop are lost.
> 
> The thing about sumps is they tend to be very turbulent and splashy, again depending on how its set up. There's going to be a lot more off gassing in the typical sump than on a tank surface with good rolling agitation.
> 
> When we say surface agitation it means rolling the surface but not actually breaking it...if that makes any sense. You want a good roll on the surface but not a splash


Perfect sense, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

vanish said:


> Covering a rimless is a tragedy!
> 
> Cover your sump. Reduces evaporation and quiets noise. Why not?


Not always the case but I do see your point.
Here is my rimless reef tank with a screen net top.
There are places you can get acrylic tops made that are so nice...spendy but nice.
When you have $$$ in fish whats a 100 custom screen top? Haha 
Or I do the DIY way with the screen top.keeps the fish in most of the time and gives you gas exchange.

Was just not sure on FW planted tanks eveaperTion Not much of an issue as you don't have to worry about salinity seems easy...haha might even set up an auto top off. 

If I add a lid either glass or screen keeping the trim on the 40br would be easier. But If i remove it there is a bit more work. that's why the question  

This thread guys let's keep it going.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## topgun (Dec 7, 2017)

After losing a few rainbowfish from jumping, I decided I needed a lid. I bought a clear polycarbonate panel from Lowe's for about $20, it was 8ft by 2ft. Cut it with scissors to fit my bowfront. It lets either 97% or 95% of light through, can't remember which but seemed to be the best option I could find on a budget that allowed a good bit of light through. I think it was tuftex #77000 model 1418c if anyone is interested on making a lid from it


----------



## ShortCircuit (Sep 11, 2012)

AbbeysDad said:


> *I use a plastic molding that allows one glass pane to slide over the other.


Do you have a picture of the molding/setup? I like the idea.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

Patriot said:


> Sometimes I wish I had a lid for my 80 gallon. I love way too much water a day and it's very annoying to have to top it off every 3 days.


Your place must be very dry (which can happen all closed up in winter and is considered unhealthy) - perhaps you need/should consider a humidifier for the room/house.

Glass lids rock! Reduces evaporation, protects fish from carpet swimming, protects expensive lights from moisture invasion. Clean easily weekly. Does not impact CO2 or O2 exchange. The only downside I can see is the slight light reduction if/when glass panels become 'dirty' (but better them than the light bar!).


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

ShortCircuit said:


> Do you have a picture of the molding/setup? I like the idea.


Here's the basic idea using outside corner molding:





(Note: I got the molding and the glass cut at Lowes)


----------



## Brancaster (Feb 9, 2018)

Koenig44 said:


> If you're going to go with a lid, a screen mesh top is best. It allows light to penetrate, and doesn't allow jumpers.


What sort of mesh do you use? I was actually just asking this same question in another thread and I was concerned mesh wouldn't let enough light through.



KrypleBerry said:


> I use tulle to cover my 60 cube. I keep hatchetfish so its mandatory. One could frame tulle using window screen frame for a clean look. It blocks very little light and does not effect gas exchange.


Would have never thought of tulle! What color/kind/brand do you use? It absolutely lets light through?


----------



## ShortCircuit (Sep 11, 2012)

AbbeysDad said:


> Here's the basic idea using outside corner molding:
> Sliding glass tops
> 
> (Note: I got the molding and the glass cut at Lowes)


I really like that, thank you!


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

I cover all my tanks with my own custom cut 3/32" plexi. It keeps the tank's evaporation down some, but more importantly it keeps them more temperature stable

I heat my house with a woodstove, so there's some bit of wood ash that settles out on the open tanks surface, plus our house varies in temperature because of an undersized house furnace, so a covered top also conserves heat. I don't agitate the surface at all and use very little CO2, yet I'm seeing good growth from the Vesuvius swords, Ludwigia and Rotala.

My fish don't jump.


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Brancaster said:


> Koenig44 said:
> 
> 
> > If you're going to go with a lid, a screen mesh top is best. It allows light to penetrate, and doesn't allow jumpers.
> ...


I use white tulle from joans fabric haha. It works beautifully, I havent noticed any loss in light and my plants have been growing great. The stuff is SUPER cheap too, not sure what brand, Ill check the roll.


----------



## Pashody (Oct 19, 2017)

Glad to hear I am not the only one without a top on their planted tank. Although I have lost many ghost shrimp from them wanting to adventure outside the tank. Found four on the floor all dried up the other day. 

Really like the sliding glass top, and thinking how to best implement it on my 55 while working around canister filter inlet and outlet tubing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Pashody said:


> Glad to hear I am not the only one without a top on their planted tank. Although I have lost many ghost shrimp from them wanting to adventure outside the tank. Found four on the floor all dried up the other day.
> 
> Really like the sliding glass top, and thinking how to best implement it on my 55 while working around canister filter inlet and outlet tubing.
> 
> ...


What are your water parameters? Unusual for shrimp to go for a walkabout risking drying up without reason.


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

For those of you wanting a nice quality mess top -bulkbreef supply has a very nice quality netting. That is that I showed in the photo I posted. I can easily make another go around running and all that pretty easy.

As the OP thinking about evap. It's dry here in Wyoming and my reef looses 2 gal. Per day...yeah 2 Per day. I have a 29h i use for a res. It last around 2 weeks. Trying to keep this planted tank some what simple and at this time don't want to set up an ATO unit. So I am between no lid a screen top or a full glass top.

So I guess what i was asking is, is there a formula for how much evaporation would be saved with glass tops to See if it's even worth it...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## yorknh (Feb 6, 2018)

It's hard to give you a concrete number, but with my 220gal that had a glass lid I would lose about 1 gal per/day in the winter, and the air dries out in New England pretty substantially, maybe not Wyoming dry, but probably close. I was also running a sump that was spraying water over a stack of bioballs. Almost certainly most of my evaporative losses were because of the sump.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

Pashody said:


> Really like the sliding glass top, and thinking how to best implement it on my 55 while working around canister filter inlet and outlet tubing.


You simply leave a 1" gap in the back.


----------



## Pashody (Oct 19, 2017)

KrypleBerry said:


> What are your water parameters? Unusual for shrimp to go for a walkabout risking drying up without reason.



Temp: 76-78 •F 
pH: 6.8
GH: 15 degrees API test kit (moderate to very hard)
KH: 7 degrees API test kit
Ammonia and nitrates: 0/lowest measurable amount

I associate the "geranimo shrimps" from coexisting with predators, upside down catfish plus angelfish don't have the best reputation with shrimp


----------



## irishspy (Oct 22, 2007)

Koenig44 said:


> If you're going to go with a lid, a screen mesh top is best. It allows light to penetrate, and doesn't allow jumpers.


This is what I use: bought the mesh from BRS and the frame kit at Home Depot. Works great.


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Pashody said:


> KrypleBerry said:
> 
> 
> > What are your water parameters? Unusual for shrimp to go for a walkabout risking drying up without reason.
> ...


Makes total sense.


----------

